# Stiff, Light, Quality and Comfy, does such a binding exist?



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for a new pair of bindings. Last year I initially overhauled my setup- I'd been riding K2 Clickers for the longest time and last year I bought a pair of Salomon Malamutes (Size 14) and K2 Cinch CTX bindings on a set of Palmer Power Plates. They seemed like a decent 'transition' from the step-ins into a fuller binding. At the time I was riding a Glissage 175, and at the end of the season I ended up picking up a NS Titan Tx 169. 

I know it's pretty big gear, but I'm a big guy at 6'3" and 300# (not just 'stuffing' either :cheeky4 Overall I'm loving the board, and the boots are a huge step up from the clickers, but still get some pressure points at times. The bindings, I love the concept, but I honestly feel like I get pinch points, and since the pair I got were a demo pair (I actually sought out 2007 model because they were still using carbon fiber when the 2008's had abandoned it) and the ratchet just don't work well, so I end up 'restrapping' half the time anyway and just defeating the purpose.

This leaves me 'casually' looking for new bindings that are 'stiff/strong' enough to support my weight and the amount of torque I can/do put on the board, as well as comfortable (don't need any additional pinch points), and ideally 'light' as well since the TX doesn't need any more weight added to it (nor do I).

I don't know if such a binding exists that meets all the criteria, but I'm interested to hear what ya got.

Thanks!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ride CAD's. I think that'll be your best bet.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Except that CADs are relatively heavy. I'd say Union Force SL or MC.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

If comfort is your number one priority, don't listen to the Union whores here, and don't waste your money on the Unions. Look for a brand that puts some importance in development.

Unions don't get good reviews for being up to date in the tech department. BA brings up a good point when he says he liked the Unions ten years ago, when they were called Drake bindings.

When I was looking for bindings, I checked out the Flux line. They get high marks for comfort from a lot of folks (check out buzzillions). I liked the strap padding, no-tool adjustment, and urethane highbacks myself. Flux doesn't just sit on their ass with ten year old tech either. They just won a court case against Burton in regards to the toe cap strap (which Burton apparently ripped off). 

Other people give them high marks, particularly for comfort, build, and customer service. Folks seem to LOVE the Titan model.

They're worth checking out if you're intent on getting something comfy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Except that CADs are relatively heavy.


You could always go with the deltas. Much lighter and still very stiff imo. I'd also recommend Burton, although if you want something stiff you will have to go more towards their high end bindings, such as the c02, they are very nice but get a little pricey. And to add to munky, I'm not a big union fan either.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

stiff and light don't really go together unless you're thinking of something with a ton of carbon instead of metal or glass


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

the k2 auto evers are both stiff and light


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

a couple buddies got union forces this year and i seriously don't see whats so special about them. The ratchets aren't that nice, the straps aren't close to being anything special and it almost seems like some ride bindings i used to have 6 years ago but beefed up a little with wider/thicker straps but shittier ratchets. I did convince the lady friend to grab some though, only because it was either the high end union binding versus the low end burton binding for the same price


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I suggested the MC or SL, not the regular Force. There are other options out there but these are ones worth looking into. The Ride SPi isn't a bad option either, especially at that price point.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Look at the Salomon Caliber. It has a carbon fiber highback and baseplate for strenght and weight savings. It also has high % glass fiber (where glass is used) for good stiffness and response. The ankle strap is supposed to be lightweight too.
I've never seen these in person, but all the salomons I've seen have had cushy ankle straps. Also, they were basically built to work with the Malamutes you are already wearing so the probability of pinch point would be reduced.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> . They just won a court case against Burton in regards to the toe cap strap (which Burton apparently ripped off).


u serious? i thought burton was the pioneer of those


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> They just won a court case against Burton in regards to the toe cap strap (which Burton apparently ripped off) .


Wow, where did you about this? Idk it just seems odd to me because flux and burton had a little bit of a partnership not too long ago. Flux let burton use the idea of mounting the ankle strap/ladder inside the heelcup and the toestrap/ladder mounting under the baseplate while burton let flux use the same disc pattern so that you could ride flux's on 3d boards and what was then going to be the future ics system. Heard about it a while back.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Have heard stories of a court case a few times from different people.

Think there are a few versions of the story. From a partnership too court case over the patents. Both probably have truth to it but seems more like just a legal collaboration. Have been trying to find actual proof of the court case and have not. Seems more like a partnership or trade of on the patents that both companies hold. Flux does have a disc that is supposed to be compatible with ICS boards not sure if Burton says the discs are acceptable for ICS warranty issues though. I remember last year most places told me that you voided the warranty by using non Burton bindings with ICS. Think the court case story comes from the fact of there being a legal side of it. Think it all depends on who you talk to at that moment.

The core of the toe straps for Burton and flux seem almost identical the only difference I can find is the cover over the toe strap, the construction of the heelcup and the material of other parts.

Flux does have US patents for what they call the toe mask with the l-guide, and for putting the ladder strap inserts between the heelcup and highback(which sound weird to me to have a patent on that).

Munky most likely has heard me say it to him a few times. But as for a definite court case, can not find solid info on that so believe is was more the partnership from the past then anything else.

I definitely see similarities between drake and union bindings. To me they seem the same minus the toe strap. So have to agree with B.A on that.

As for what bindings really can not go too wrong nowadays with any non price point binding.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

B.Gilly said:


> Flux does have a disc that is supposed to be compatible with ICS boards not sure if Burton says the discs are acceptable for ICS warranty issues though. I remember last year most places told me that you voided the warranty by using non Burton bindings with ICS. Think the court case story comes from the fact of there being a legal side of it. Think it all depends on who you talk to at that moment.


That sounds like Burton. If they can't convince you to buy their bindings with their boards, they'll force you to do it. Buncha proprietary "tech" whores.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Another vote for Spi's


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. So I finally got a chacne to go check out the local board shops and look into the various bindings- I initially liked the 'wedge' with the Ride, and then really liked the Flux...HOWEVER, it all turns out to be for naught as apparently both Flux and Union only make up to a size 'Large' binding and my big ass 13/14 boots aren't going to fit...so...long story short I'm mainly focusing on Ride (as that was also the consensus at most of the board shops), and was looking at the Nitrane, SPI and CAD. One of the guys that helped me actually said the CAD was probably overkill and that either the SPI or the Nitrane would be a good choice.

Thoughts??


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I would get the SPi. I have several other ride bindings and have been contemplating picking up the spi for my all mtn board


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> *If comfort is your number one priority, don't listen to the Union whores here, and don't waste your money on the Unions. Look for a brand that puts some importance in development.*
> 
> Unions don't get good reviews for being up to date in the tech department. BA brings up a good point when he says he liked the Unions ten years ago, when they were called Drake bindings.
> 
> ...


hahahaha your funny but i have to but a stop to this nonsense!

You say look for a brand that puts some importance in development?? Are you freaking kidding me? Union Tech
Sure nothings perfect, but hell, Unions are some quality bindings. And yes, we are Union Whores, because they produce the best shit.


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

So I guess I spoke too soon, and the Unions do come in XLs. So between the Union and Ride? I really must say I like the idea of the 'wedgie' on the Rides...but it looks like the Unions are pretty nice too. Thoughts? Of the Unions...would it just be between the Force SL and MC, or would there be others to consider too?


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> hahahaha your funny but i have to but a stop to this nonsense!
> 
> You say look for a brand that puts some importance in development?? Are you freaking kidding me? Union Tech
> Sure nothings perfect, but hell, Unions are some quality bindings. And yes, we are Union Whores, because they produce the best shit.


HAHA, i laugh in your face with this comment


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> hahahaha your funny but i have to but a stop to this nonsense!
> 
> You say look for a brand that puts some importance in development?? Are you freaking kidding me? Union Tech
> Sure nothings perfect, but hell, Unions are some quality bindings. And yes, we are Union Whores, because they produce the best shit.


HAHA, me too 

Everyone's got a 'tech page', it's about as relevant to the quality of their bindings as their 'contact webmaster' page. It's just bullshit the company itself is shoveling at you. Of course they're going to make their shit sound like the second coming of christ. It's called marketing. Drink some water, it helps you swallow the bullshit easier.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

My friend who is about your weight (280) rides the spi's and says they are nice. They are way too big for my feet so I haven't ridden them, but the construction is solid. Though from all the hype, I expected them to be a little lighter than they claim.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

sook said:


> My friend who is about your weight (280) rides the spi's and says they are nice. They are way too big for my feet so I haven't ridden them, but the construction is solid. Though from all the hype, I expected them to be a little lighter than they claim.


where does ride claim their ATV bindings are lightweight by any means? You need to look at the MVMT or Contraband bindings for lightweight performance


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Ride SPI Reviews

Save on Ride Spi Snowboard Bindings Chrome - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment

Both say lightweight in their description. I know its not ride saying that, but in most descriptions I've read, I see "lightweight". Sorry its not from Rides mouth. My fucking bad.

Plus, OP didn't just want the lightest binding, he wanted light and stiff. Contrabands aren't that stiff.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I like how in the different tech "explanations" they re-use the stance width paragraph at least 4 times and 1 of them is for the dampening text. Web page fail.


----------

